# Help me catch a carp



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I used to catch carp as a kid in the local park pond, but haven't targeted them in 20 years. The bass fishing has been so slow, I'm thinking of trying for these hundreds of carp I see in the river in my kayak. What would you suggest as the best method considering I can see these fish? Tightline a doughball on the bottom? I used to put a piece of bread on my hook, not roll it up, but fish topwater. That was a blast but how would that work in the river? Should I chum? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I catch a ton of carp in the river, on the bottom, nightcrawler. About as basic as you can get.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Get a few cans of corn an have a blast. I use corn all the time an always catch one or two.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

corn and some wheatie balls.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never caught a carp on corn or dough around here in the rivers, seems like the sandy creek is chock full of carp because I catch them just on worm.


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I've lived on the licking river for over 25yrs and 90% of my carp come off of corn,they rarely turn down corn, but worms on the otherhand I've watched them pass them up time and time again.I don't know why but I've had it happen many times.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Use corn and chum it in the area your going to fish. I have had your problem, the bass have been slow so ive been carpin with corn and have caught 14 carp in 4 outings. Corn is great!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

corn is deff the way to go especially when im fishing for carp. Fill the hook up with kernels till the hook is completely covered, take a handful of corn not a lot, just a little bit to chum the area up, and cast out.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I caught a handful smallie fishing on the upper rock the last few weeks.
Only one was big and he was huge.
Caught them all on twisters.
Ironically tryed for them on my pin and couldnt catch them.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I have been killing them on the pin.I have been using gulp maggots.Throw a half of handful in the hole and then float 1 single maggot on a 10-14 hook.Carp,sucker,channel cats.I like the channels the best,almost as good as chrome.I put the pin on a 10'6" st croix so even the rock bass fell like 5#.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

caught an 8lber out of ladue on a worm


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

Doughballs are best in the river, just send it to the bottom, and you don't need to twitch it or anything.

The bread and topwater things have never worked for me in a river setting. I did catch a small carp in a private pond via topwater though.

Also, try using corn with a garlic scent, It works very well for me in ponds, IDK if it would work in a river, but you should try it.


----------

